# riptropin, any experience?



## macaronitony (Sep 5, 2012)

anybody have any experience with this stuff?  buddy of mine is on it now and says it is some of the best HGH he has ever done he is going to get a serum test next week


----------



## srbijadotokija (Sep 7, 2012)

Riptropin, You will be ripped off, nice name for UG HGH. Why nobody chooses name like scamtropin.


----------



## BBService Rep (Sep 7, 2012)

srbijadotokija said:


> Riptropin, You will be ripped off, nice name for UG HGH. Why nobody chooses name like scamtropin.



You obviously dont have any experience with riptropin. Riptropin is a very good hgh and many people have dont tons of bloodwork on it and results are alway high hgh serum levels! We carry Riptropin,hygetropin,kefei and some very high quality blue tops


----------



## jitbjake88 (Sep 7, 2012)

BBService Rep said:


> You obviously dont have any experience with riptropin. Riptropin is a very good hgh and many people have dont tons of bloodwork on it and results are alway high hgh serum levels! We carry Riptropin,hygetropin,kefei and some very high quality blue tops



Jins?


----------



## FordFan (Sep 7, 2012)

rips are very good. I've only used them and another generic blue top.  for me, the rips at 3+ iu's cause major hand cramping.  I could barely write with my pen.  So far, I've never seen an abnormally low test on the rips.


----------



## MattPorter (Sep 8, 2012)

rips are good ish ---serums come back 30-50 range from 10 units

-Matt


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 8, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> rips are good ish ---serums come back 30-50 range from 10 units
> 
> -Matt



Normally they do but remember there are some low testers


----------



## macaronitony (Sep 10, 2012)

srbijadotokija said:


> Riptropin, You will be ripped off, nice name for UG HGH. Why nobody chooses name like scamtropin.




ok, very helpful, thanks for the great information


----------



## srbijadotokija (Sep 10, 2012)

BBService Rep said:


> You obviously dont have any experience with riptropin. Riptropin is a very good hgh and many people have dont tons of bloodwork on it and results are alway high hgh serum levels! We carry Riptropin,hygetropin,kefei and some very high quality blue tops



Riptropin and Kefei are UG HGH made in Hong Kong. It is crap.
hygenetroping is GH HGH from China and it is always perfect, as long as you carry original.


----------



## iSteroids (Sep 10, 2012)

there are a lot of generic HGH brands mostly jins related , most are good


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 10, 2012)

Rips are some of the better stuff I've tried. But Ek's hyge's came back the highest I've ever tested. Heavy had the same experience.


----------



## srbijadotokija (Sep 11, 2012)

iSteroids said:


> there are a lot of generic HGH brands mostly jins related , most are good



Not true.

Majority is made in Hong Kong home made crap.

legit are Jintropin, Ankebio and Hygenetropin.
Everything else is just relabeled UG from same source.


----------



## MattPorter (Sep 11, 2012)

srbijadotokija said:


> Not true.
> 
> Majority is made in Hong Kong home made crap.
> 
> ...




Any idea on why serums tests are coming back high from this homemade crap?

-Matt


----------

